# pooping problem



## 14591 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello this is my first time on this board. I am in college and i have a question that I can't figure out. I have to poop at least two times a day, which doesn't seem normal to me. It's weird because I'll wake up, and 10 minutes after I'm up I'll have to #### really bad. And its weird because usally I don't get it all out and an hour or two later ill have to go again, the second time though its usually a lot more than the first. I know this may seem weird but im just wondering why I have this problem? Is there anything I can do about it reduce the number of times i have to **** or some medicine i could take to help it come out easier? I'm kinda lost and i don't htink its normal to have to **** at least 2 times a day. its never a clean **** either, what do you think? thank you for your help - mike


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

i don't even know if your message is sincere cause it sounds like it may be a joke but i will give you the benefit of the doubt regardless. Basically 2 times a day is not abnormal ppl on here go about 6-12 so i think you may be fine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Normal BM frequency ranges from 3X per week to 3X a day, so pooping twice in a day is normal.Your colon is most active in the morning and then again after you eat.Do you have the second go round after breakfast? or after coffee? Coffee can make you go again for some people.You might try a different balance of fiber in the diet if the stool is tending soft, which can be the not being "clean" thing as well, but I wouldn't start with medications, I'd look at how much fiber you ate.Also if you drink a lot of alcohol regularly that can make the stools tend to be softer and more frequent.K.


----------



## 14591 (Dec 8, 2005)

yes.. my post was completely sincere... i would never mock anything reguarding this topic i know how hard it is for so many people... K, it doesn't have to be after I ate, like Ill go in the morning and it doesn't seem like i get it all out, then ill have to go again, then most of the time its fine until the next morning. occasionally ill have to go again at night. -mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey mike-I used to have this problem every single day. It turned out that it was because I was allergic to yeast, and eating toast for breakfast on top of a constant bad yeast infection in my digestive tract. It sounds exactly like what you describe. It's quite possible that there could be other reasons for this (other allergies, too much/little fibre), who knows, but if it's really bothering you, you should totally go get it checked out.hope things work out!


----------

